# Free Offline PC Dictionary



## RBX (Oct 27, 2012)

Need suggestions for free offline dictionaries for Windows.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

Use Wordweb Free Edition.


----------



## RBX (Oct 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Use Wordweb Free Edition.


Thanks. Should work great, I believe.


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2012)

+1 to Wordweb. Lingoes is another nice alternative.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 28, 2012)

WordWeb is good . Have been using it a long time


----------



## shiwa436 (Oct 29, 2012)

babylon9 is also a goodone.....


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

i was looking for offline dictionary for my android phone any suggestions guys


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2012)

savagepriest said:


> i was looking for offline dictionary for my android phone any suggestions guys



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arcuscomputing.dictionarypro.ads


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

I use The Sage on PC 
TheSage's English Dictionary and Thesaurus


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 7, 2013)

wordweb  best free off-line dictionary


----------



## theterminator (Jul 7, 2013)

Wordweb is a good software though the best out there is Oxford's Advanced Learner's Dictionary , yeah that ain't free but you know .


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2013)

Wordweb is best since:
Along with the dictionary it gives you Synonyms and Anagrams among other things. Also you can listen to the pronunciation  (although it uses Windows own speech engine).
And you can bring the wordweb to front from anywhere, by just selecting a word anywhere, and pressing a global shortcut: Ctrl + Shift + W.

Edit: Oh, Anagram feature is from WordWeb Pro...


----------



## ashishsahu (Jul 7, 2013)

I found cambridge advance learners dictionary the best, even better than oxford


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 7, 2013)

ashishsahu said:


> I found cambridge advance learners dictionary the best, even better than oxford



is it free ????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing beats wordweb.


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2013)

another vote for wordweb, lightweight, fast and very simple and straightforward interface, no clutter, didn't found anything better than wordweb in past 7 yrs..


----------



## satirthacool (Jul 7, 2013)

Wordweb is the best.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ Downloading.
so much appreciation for the software, couldn't stop..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2013)

Wordweb


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2013)

try Lingoes 
Lingoes -- free dictionary and full text translation software


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

+1 for WordWeb & The Sage


----------



## BHAVESHp (Aug 27, 2013)

savagepriest said:


> i was looking for offline dictionary for my android phone any suggestions guys




Go for "WordWeb" free on Gogle Play store.


----------

